# A good Father's Day at the range:



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

For Father's Day, I finally made to the range for the first time in over a month. The place was pretty full with Dad's Day groups, but I managed to get a lane right away. Had a great time and shot decently. I think I'm getting better at the surprise trigger break and not flinching as much. Target pictures below. These are all with my Smith M&P 9 full size.

These are my first 40 shots on a full size sillouette at about 20 feet. 20 aiming for the center ring and 20 head shots for fun. Was pretty happy with this one.










My last 50 shots. 10 to each target at 20 feet. These targets are not large and my front sight completely covers the bullseye at that distance. So overall, not as consistent as I want but not too shabby.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks pretty dang good to me:smt023. I really like my MP-9 compact real well.:smt033 They are a fine shooting pistol for sure.:smt1099


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

We went to the local outdoor range on Father's day to try out my newly cast bullets. 

Before we left a man, his wife and two teenage girls showed up. Obviously a Dad's Day outing. He had a new 9mm semiauto he was trying out. He was also showing his wife and daughters how it worked.

One of the daughters had a pellet pistol she had brought, and was shooting.

As we were leaving my wife overheard one of the teens mutter "I'd rather be at the mall."

:smt082

It was nice that they gave up their normal environment for dad. 

WM


----------

